# Rear Emblem Mod and Debadge



## DavidPaul (Nov 28, 2009)

I did the same Mod on my CC rear emblem. It is simply a chrome background behind the chrome VW emblem. This eliminates the black background.

I also debadged the rear for a cleaner loook. Much easier when waxing, also.


----------



## GTiceman (Jul 23, 2009)

looks good

how bout a how-to on the rear mod


----------



## FL_Jetta08 (Jul 2, 2008)

GTiceman said:


> looks good
> 
> how bout a how-to on the rear mod


+1 For my Jetta (future Eos owner hopefully)


----------



## DavidPaul (Nov 28, 2009)

GTiceman said:


> looks good
> 
> how bout a how-to on the rear mod


Okay, will do.


----------



## veedubmac (Sep 24, 2007)

Do I spy chrome door handles??


----------



## GTiceman (Jul 23, 2009)

do not do the door handles


----------



## DavidPaul (Nov 28, 2009)

veedubmac said:


> Do I spy chrome door handles??


Yes you do.

The fit is fantastic and the look is really great. 

Afterall, this is a sports car, of sorts, so a little chrome is definitely called for.

I posted a thread on these a few days ago.

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4886231-Eos-Chrome-Door-Handle-Covers


----------



## FL_Jetta08 (Jul 2, 2008)

I really want to do this on my Jetta, but am concerned that my rear badge is made differently than yours. Mine does not look like it sits almost flush with the trunk like the Eos. Should I be concerned?? I would hate to damage my rear badge. Does the VW part that comes off... is it like a cap that just snaps onto the black part (i.e. carrier) and does the CC and Eos have the same configuration since you said you've done both cars. Thanks for any help.


----------



## DavidPaul (Nov 28, 2009)

FL_Jetta08 said:


> I really want to do this on my Jetta, but am concerned that my rear badge is made differently than yours. Mine does not look like it sits almost flush with the trunk like the Eos. Should I be concerned?? I would hate to damage my rear badge. Does the VW part that comes off... is it like a cap that just snaps onto the black part (i.e. carrier) and does the CC and Eos have the same configuration since you said you've done both cars. Thanks for any help.


My Eos and CC rear emblems are identical in both size and design. I cannot speak for the Jetta but assume that it is of the cap design you are speaking of.

Yes, it just snaps over the black, main structure of the emblem. There is a bit of space between the cap and the black structure so that I could get a knife inbetween and start prying.

As I said in my earlier post, a little heat will make the cap a bit more flexible. I also feared craking the cap but it didn't happen. Apparently, it is fairly substantial.


----------



## VolksAddict (Aug 9, 2004)

Looks good.


----------



## FL_Jetta08 (Jul 2, 2008)

Finished mine tonight once I got home. After I took off the VW cap, the black portion had crevices for each part which made it very easy to cut and fit the chrome tape. I'll have to wait for tomorrow for daylight to see how it looks overall. But I am happy thus far with how it looks. 

Now... to buy those LED tails so I can have a more balanced rear. The stock tails on the jetta are boring/eye sore.


----------



## DavidPaul (Nov 28, 2009)

FL_Jetta08 said:


> Finished mine tonight once I got home. After I took off the VW cap, the black portion had crevices for each part which made it very easy to cut and fit the chrome tape. I'll have to wait for tomorrow for daylight to see how it looks overall. But I am happy thus far with how it looks.
> 
> Now... to buy those LED tails so I can have a more balanced rear. The stock tails on the jetta are boring/eye sore.


Do I really have to mention the word, "Pictures"? 

If you post on a Jetta forum, give the link.


----------



## FL_Jetta08 (Jul 2, 2008)

Chromed rear badge accents.


----------



## DavidPaul (Nov 28, 2009)

FL_Jetta08 said:


> Chromed rear badge accents.


Looks great. A touch of class, so to speak.


----------

